# On the right use of the experts (Robert Riccaltoun)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 3, 2020)

A wise man will make use of all the helps he can call in; and as the most: extensive genius cannot pretend to take in every particular with infallible exactness, one much below him may possibly discover, and even rectify, some of his mistakes, without any affront to his superior understanding.

Robert Riccaltoun, _Essays on Human Nature_ in _The Works of the Late Reverend Mr Robert Riccaltoun, Minister of the Gospel at Hobkirk_ (3 vols, Edinburgh: A. Murray & J. Cochran, 1771-72), 1: 33.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

